

Ask HN: Examples of well-written/accurate front-end dev. job descriptions? - kevinSuttle


======
kevinSuttle
I think this UX Engineer role from Google is actually pretty solid.

[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=45100&](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=45100&)

